# Help



## Ann21new12 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have locked myself out of my HTC one .hard reset now can't get passed synced account because o used a fictiouse name and can't remember the last name I used


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

may want to re-read the rules page; Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.

thanks, 

v


----------

